
Best training practices that can help McDonalds - Ruth_K
https://ivypanda.com/essays/recommendation-for-atraining-program-in-mcdonalds/
======
JSeymourATL
> The training approaches that are used by McDonalds do not suit individual
> traits and talents of each employee.

That would require a leadership mindset shift -- thinking of employees as
human beings. Their products as edible, prepared, nutritious food.

